# Amazon Prime Shipping



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I live in rural America so my experience may not be a good barometer on this, but has anyone else noticed order fulfillment and shipping times slowing way down on their Amazon orders? For example, I'm looking at some Prime eligible items where they're saying the delivery date is a week away. :|


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And I know "Prime Day" was this week, but dang.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> I live in rural America so my experience may not be a good barometer on this, but has anyone else noticed order fulfillment and shipping times slowing way down on their Amazon orders? For example, I'm looking at some Prime eligible items where they're saying the delivery date is a week away. :|


Yes, I'm in Huntsville AL, a major city and Prime shipping has become 4,5 or 6 day shipping.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Two days for me!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Two days for me!


Same item is over a week for me - and I could drive to your house in 2 hours. :lol:


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

I noticed some items were delayed and others were still 2 day, it just depends. There's a lot of amazon warehouses near me though.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I live in rural America so my experience may not be a good barometer on this, but has anyone else noticed order fulfillment and shipping times slowing way down on their Amazon orders? For example, I'm looking at some Prime eligible items where they're saying the delivery date is a week away. :|


Dunno how long you've been a Prime member Ware or remember how long you've been rural, but I've been both since 2011.

XMas and Prime day week was the only time I couldn't get next day. Since the pandemic best I can ever do now is 2 days. My average is 2-3 days at this point. So it wouldn't surprise me if Prime day was longer delays this year, all factors considered. Amazon said they had the highest volume day to date, into already backlogged shipping so.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have been using walmart.com more and more. I feel like there is a lot of noise to sort through in their search results, but the stuff on their site that says 2-day shipping still arrives in 2 days.

I've also been doing more in-store or curbside pickup at places Lowe's, Target, Best Buy, etc.

I've been a Prime member for a long time. 2-days for Prime eligible items was the standard, then for a bit I could even get next day on a lot of stuff. Now things have slowed for me considerably - even before Prime Day.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Ware said:


> I live in rural America so my experience may not be a good barometer on this, but has anyone else noticed order fulfillment and shipping times slowing way down on their Amazon orders? For example, I'm looking at some Prime eligible items where they're saying the delivery date is a week away. :|


Atlanta here, we're a major Amazon hub so I can usually get 2 day (sometimes even overnight if I'm lucky and spend the $25 minimum for overnight). I did see something about an employee strike/walkout here at the Atlanta hub on prime day so that's sure to cause some delays.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I have been using walmart.com more and more. I feel like there is a lot of noise to sort through in their search results, but the stuff on their site that says 2-day shipping is still 2-day shipping.
> 
> I've also been doing more in-store or curbside pickup at places Lowe's, Target, Best Buy, etc.
> 
> I've been a Prime member for a long time. 2-days for Prime eligible items was the standard, then recently I could even get next day on a lot of stuff. Now things have slowed for me considerably - even before Prime Day.


Yeah I do wal mart shipping to store now and then. Believe it or not, best delivery for me is Best Buy, always next day or 2 day at worst. I dunno even know where the closest target is, probably Valdosta like Best Buy so 35 mins away.

I do curbside at lowes for big appliances, but most anything else I still go semi-old school and go note on the phone route and wander through the store and buy more crap then I went in for. Plus a trip to Lowes usually involves a full walk through of Harbor Freight 5 mins down the road, because I might see the next cheap thing I JUST NEED on a great sale. I hate you HF, I wish they were public though, I would gladly buy stock.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I live closer than I care to admit to an Amazon Hub, drive past it on my way to work and a surprising number of items arrive a day or two later than they said they would.
Local unemployment is 2.3%........


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> I live in rural America so my experience may not be a good barometer on this, but has anyone else noticed order fulfillment and shipping times slowing way down on their Amazon orders? For example, I'm looking at some Prime eligible items where they're saying the delivery date is a week away. :|


Funny you say that because just last night, I ordered some belts for my John Deere 180SL through Amazon Prime. When I went to check out, I noticed they only gave me one date of delivery - July 20 (a week after my order date). I thought that really odd because normally they give a few possible dates for delivery, and I don't recall ever seeing a Prime product that would take seven days for delivery. I thought all Prime products were guaranteed to arrive in two days, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Two days for me!


I've been looking for these hooks in the Rubbermaid brand for a bit. You seem to always find good deals, I'll be ordering these from Amazon today. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've noticed the same thing here. Depending on what the product is, the shipping can be anywhere from 2 days up to a week. If you are buying something from China it's even longer. They are also finishing up an Amazon warehouse near me so I hope to get quicker shipping times on some products but yes, the shipping times have certainly increased a lot over the last couple of years. I do need to start using Walmart+ a lot more often but don't really think about it when buying things.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Ware My Walmart.com experience has been good as well, other than filtering the search results as you mentioned. My Prime membership is up for renewal this winter. Will likely cancel it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used Walmart however they use FedEx for shipping and I had multiple packages delivered to the wrong address.

They are building a new FedEx hub near me so maybe that will improve. I always made sure to check only sold by Walmart for any products I was looking for.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Walmart+ And Target shipping use the method of store to home shipping, Amazon uses warehouse to home shipping. Walmart and target will gather the products you ordered and store to store ship them internally then fedex or ups from their local "hub" store to you which is how they are able todo 2-3 day shipping on most items. (Brother works at local Target shipping hub store). Amazon relies on local warehouses to stock that item. Based of their algorithms is how they stock that particular warehouse close to you.

For instance when I lived 15 miles south of my current location that was considered "rural" NJ, Amazon was always 3-5 days shipment time with Amazon prime. My current location which is considered a "suburb" only 15 miles north offers 1 and two day shipping on prime orders. 15 miles more north that town will be same day shipping on some items.

Easiest way I was told is if Amazon uses their own trucks/vans for delivery, you will get actual prime shipping times. It's all about location unfortunately. During slow times and before the "pandemic" Amazon was able to offer two day shipping on most orders to anyone because bed and wasn't as high.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Two days for me!
> ...


Your item isn't listed as Prime, just free shipping for Prime Members vs. the yellow check and blue prime letters. Could be due to proximity to an Amazon warehouse. If it notes Prime, it should be shipped withing stated timeframe.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They can call it whatever they want, but they're crazy if they think I'm going to keep paying $139/yr + tax for one week delivery on common in stock items that they have always managed to deliver in 2 days or less...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My complain is normally the opposite. I feel that they deliver too soon even when I select to ship it at a later date and to combine stuff. Normally I'm not in any rush.

Just for reference:









Overnight. Really? In May I ordered grubex at night and did not notice the overnight with the one click buying. It was at home by 8am.

I think it is crazy and not sustainable all the "free" and expedited shipping. FedEx, UPS, FedEx Ground, USPS delivery, multiple Amazon trucks and cars go thru my street every day. Every single day doing deliveries. Those trucks starting and stopping consume a lot of gas with boxes mostly empty. We all are paying for this "free" delivery thru the cost of product sold (cops).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ware said:


> They can call it whatever they want, but they're crazy if they think I'm going to keep paying $139/yr + tax for one week delivery on common in stock items that they have always managed to deliver in 2 days or less...


This is my take on it exactly! I don't use their music or streaming service enough to justify that price tag.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> …I do need to start using Walmart+ a lot more often but don't really think about it when buying things.


I signed up for Walmart+ mostly to get the free grocery delivery and to save 10¢/gallon on fuel purchases, but I should also be using it more often for the free shipping with no order minimum.

I went to check the status of my Prime membership and it was up for renewal this month, so I cancelled it. Like @Redtwin I was really only paying for it to get the expedited shipping, so with the way things are going for my location I'm going to see if I can get by with my Walmart+ subscription before I renew it.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I saw The Deal Guy on Youtube say that if Amazon offers to ship a Prime item by a certain day and it's late, you can call Amazon up and ask for a partial refund on your Amazon subscription because you aren't receiving what you are getting. I haven't tried this, but I may if I don't get items in time.

However, is Amazon able to offer Prime items that aren't delivered for a week or more? Possibly. I don't know if there's something in the terms and conditions which allow for that longer kind of delivery.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This past couple months Amazon ceased/suspended delivering (Prime included) direct to the house. Seems they've shifted completly the last mile delivery duties to the USPO. We have a mailbox at the end of the gravel road and if a package does not fit inside, we have to pick the package up from the local post office that is located on the other side of the county. FedEx and UPS still delivers direct to the house.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Prime works great for us. I get most items in 2 or less days, even Sunday included. However most of Amazon is now starting to be a bunch of start up junk, Chinese made crap, and we don't use it as much for some items. Target seems to be nicer for that void and has competitive pricing.

I occasionally use Amazon fresh as well. I can order grocery items at 1030 at night and have them at my door by 5am.

We don't give WM money, and they use FedEx for shipping so they aren't in our line up. It's been 10-ish years since I've been in a Walmart. The again, it's been half that for me to go into a Target, but with the advent of curbside and delivery, it's just not worth the crowds if you know what you want.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Amazon has definitely slowed down for my area. Everything used to be 2 day if not overnight, now? It's mainly 3 days to a week now.
Considering how many warehouses are within 2 hours of me, it's a head scratcher.

I'd much prefer they went to FedEx instead of USPS. FedEx is here 7 days a week by noon. USPS? There are days where they MIGHT show up by 6:00pm.

There are some things I have to purchase on Amazon. Walmart is pretty much 3 days for me.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

It is 5 miles to a hub, I placed an order today, only 1 item defaulted to Wednesday, the other 3 were Saturday, though I was able to switch two more to Wednesday. Stuff is often split whether a van brings it or USPS.
I tried the locker pickup once, was no faster, order got split into two with half of it taking an extra day.......


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Lightning fast shipping was a big part of how Amazon dominated online retail. If that's slipping..... and American consumers are indeed fickle...

Also, wasn't that the reason they vertically integrated their deliveries rather than relying on the big three parcel services? (because they could guarantee delivery times)


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Yesterday I ordered 1 apple airtag, delivered same day. Go figure.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Lightning fast shipping was a big part of how Amazon dominated online retail. If that's slipping..... and American consumers are indeed fickle...
> 
> Also, wasn't that the reason they vertically integrated their deliveries rather than relying on the big three parcel services? (because they could guarantee delivery times)


To be fair and not political about money printing and the such, we're essentially in or entering a demand driven recession period. We've been in a demand driven economy since lockdowns started. Ships sitting in seaports have dropped to half from their worst, but they're still more than double pre-pandemic.

I understand ships don't directly affect next day delivery, but I am suggesting the overall volume being processed is still at an unsustainable pace. As wall street earnings are coming out this week they're basically all showing consumer demand remained strong through the second quarter and are PROJECTING for 3rd and 4th quarter slow downs. At the same time gas has come down and commodities are coming back down.

TL;DR - The American consumer is stronger then they have ever been and they're not slowing down yet. We're essentially seeing this impacting shipping of everything.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

> To be fair and not political about money printing and the such, we're essentially in or entering a demand driven recession period. We've been in a demand driven economy since lockdowns started. Ships sitting in seaports have dropped to half from their worst, but they're still more than double pre-pandemic.
> 
> I understand ships don't directly affect next day delivery, but I am suggesting the overall volume being processed is still at an unsustainable pace. As wall street earnings are coming out this week they're basically all showing consumer demand remained strong through the second quarter and are PROJECTING for 3rd and 4th quarter slow downs. At the same time gas has come down and commodities are coming back down.
> 
> TL;DR - The American consumer is stronger then they have ever been and they're not slowing down yet. We're essentially seeing this impacting shipping of everything.


As one of the political parties nearly verbatim talking points, seems political to me.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

PNW_George said:


> As one of the political parties nearly verbatim talking points, seems political to me.


We've been printing money for 10 years over 3 administrations on both sides of the isle....not sure which side you feel is making that argument, but I don't see it relevant to my point about the strength of the American consumer vs available supply & distribution networks.

I don't have the time. effort or care to talk about the politics of who's fault it is. I'm speaking strictly to what businesses are seeing and reporting right now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's get back to track to discuss Amazon prime shipping.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> Let's get back to track to discuss Amazon prime shipping.


Isn't talking about consumer demand and clogged shipping talking about Prime shipping? I'm confused here. I specifically stated twice I was staying out of other discussions.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I already miss it, but something is definitely amiss for my delivery area. For example, this morning I was looking at some ecobee temp/occupancy sensors to add to some rooms in our house and Amazon is quoting me a delivery date of August 5 - that's like 2.5 weeks. :shock:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I already miss it, but something is definitely amiss for my delivery area. For example, this morning I was looking at some ecobee temp/occupancy sensors to add to some rooms in our house and Amazon is quoting me a delivery date of August 5 - that's like 2.5 weeks. :shock:


Did you check to see if they are shipped direct from Amazon vs a third party seller? I know I'm waiting on some Matco Vice grips to come back in stock, which were showing 2-3 days, but once those were sold out it swapped to a 3rd party with a week delivery until they sold out as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

See image. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. They could be out of stock.

I went ahead and ordered them from Walmart with a quoted delivery date of this Friday (two days).


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

My area for that item


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Curious - what is your delivery date for most of the Amazon Basics house brand items?

Most of them are showing "Get it as soon as Tue, Jul 26" for me.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Most of mine are showing Monday, July 25, for the next 7hrs 39 mins. However if you drill into the items...ie paper towels,. no stock. Adding in stock things like TP and AA Batteries and I get Monday deliveries in the checkout window. I don't see a single Amazon Basics item slated to possibly deliver this week.

I saw a stock flash come up a few days ago that Amazon was planning on starting to draw down some of their basic lines, but I didn't drill into it to read it fully.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Ware said:


> Curious - what is your delivery date for most of the Amazon Basics house brand items?
> 
> Most of them are showing "Get it as soon as Tue, Jul 26" for me.


Here almost all of those say "free one day" in MA.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Random google search pulled up the first link to this article.

https://www.vox.com/recode/2022/7/15/23219277/amazon-basics-private-label-antitrust-concessions


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Ware For comparison, I'm 2.5hrs from ATL, 1.75 hrs from Tally and 1.75 hrs from Jax.

Unsure of your distance from major shipping hubs, so that may be a factor. Most of my UPS goes through Jax first.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's crazy. I'm clicking around through my previously ordered and wish list items and not finding anything shipped from and sold by Amazon with a delivery date before Tuesday, July 26.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Along with Prime day just ending, Amazon card holders like myself got this email a few days ago which is probably affecting times as well. I'd consider it a semi extension of Prime Day, as they're trying to get as much milk out of the cow now as possible while guiding down for Q3 and Q4 this year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Most of those Amazon basics items like their batteries are next day for me as well. And that's with two more hours to go and still get next day.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> Curious - what is your delivery date for most of the Amazon Basics house brand items?
> 
> Most of them are showing "Get it as soon as Tue, Jul 26" for me.


Mine show Saturday 7/23


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interesting. It's not a huge deal. I'll still order from them when it makes sense, but I probably won't be renewing my Prime membership for one week delivery.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah the instant gratification from quick deliveries has worn off for me. I do however use GrubHub fairly frequently and recently Amazon Prime added free GrubHub delivery with Prime so there's that!


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Some of the items are now showing 2 day, where before it was showing 3 days to a week.

I know Amazon has built a lot of new warehouses, and they have let some of those just sit idle and not be used.
There is a major one built 10 minutes from me, it was to go active this summer, now they're stating it MAY go active in 2024.

Getting parts, etc.. is part of it, but it looks/sounds to me that Amazon over-built and now are trying to figure out what to do with it all.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

We haven't noticed much difference here, maybe it's because I don't pay much attention LOL My parents on the other hand, are more rural WI and the USPS handles final delivery of prime packages. It's always at their local USPS waiting for deliver for a week before someone finally makes their way out there. and they're not in the boonies. They're 15-20 min away in any direction from 3 towns/small cities with populations ranging from 16K to 70K.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Yeah the instant gratification from quick deliveries has worn off for me. I do however use GrubHub fairly frequently and recently Amazon Prime added free GrubHub delivery with Prime so there's that!


I dinna know that! Thanks!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm curious how many people actually get their deliveries via an Amazon Van vs UPS or post office...etc.

Personally we're all UPS or the occasional FedEx and VERY RARE post office. Never even seen an Amazon delivery van on the road.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's typically USPS around here, even on Sundays.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

80 percent of our Amazon is Amazon trucks, or even private vehicles at times. Occasionally the rest is usps, but not as much as it used to be in the past.

When usps was doing most of the deliveries, we contacted Amazon about refunds and cancelling stuff. USPS is horrible, and took days to deliver.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have noticed Amazon service getting worse. It is still very convenient, but the shipping is getting worse and worse, and the customer service is pretty bad too. I guess this is typical once a company takes over as a monopoly.

For example, I ordered an item on Prime day that typically costs $1,300, for about $1,050. It was supposed to deliver 4 days later. It never showed up after two weeks so I contacted them for help. In the meantime, the product has gone back up to its normal price of $1,300. The help person said they could just cancel the order and refund me $1,050, or send me another one. After I told them to send me another one, they told me it will be delivered mid August. That puts it out over a month after I ordered the product. I found a similar product on Amazon that can be here in two days, but it costs $1,400. I told them I'll pay the $100 difference in the current prices of the products, but I'm not going to pay the $350 price difference from the prime day sale price I got. This is a little bit me venting. I guess the main learning is, monopolies aren't good for the customer. I'm looking at you, cable company.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Funny enough, I swapped to Amazon Pharmacy at the start of 2021 because my hometown pharmacy kept screwing up my orders. Since that time I have ALWAYS had 3 day delivery. I put in my order tonight, and it's showing Tuesday delivery.

I think there's a lot of resource shifting going on behind the scenes right now.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This isn't a prime thing but today we got an Amazon delivery but we did not order anything. They delivered it to the wrong address so we called customer service to tell them to pick it up and deliver to correct address. They told us just keep it or donate it if you don't want it. Lol, we were like what? Seriously?

So I just delivered it myself a few streets over.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I have noticed Amazon service getting worse. It is still very convenient, but the shipping is getting worse and worse, and the customer service is pretty bad too. I guess this is typical once a company takes over as a monopoly.
> 
> For example, I ordered an item on Prime day that typically costs $1,300, for about $1,050. It was supposed to deliver 4 days later. It never showed up after two weeks so I contacted them for help.


You can call up Amazon customer service and ask for a partial refund on your Amazon Prime membership. You paid the $140 or whatever for a reason, so if Prime is delivering as late as they are, you can ask for compensation for failure to live of to the advertised service. 


NJ-lawn said:


> This isn't a prime thing but today we got an Amazon delivery but we did not order anything. They delivered it to the wrong address so we called customer service to tell them to pick it up and deliver to correct address. They told us just keep it or donate it if you don't want it. Lol, we were like what? Seriously?
> 
> So I just delivered it myself a few streets over.


I noticed they started doing that kind of thing about two years ago for certain items. I'd buy an item and then return it, and Amazon would tell me to just keep it. It probably happens with cheap or heavy items that probably cost more to return ship than the cost of the item itself. Last year I ordered a cheap lawn level through Amazon that was supposed to have a 5' long handle, but they sent the more expensive 6' handle instead, and they told me to just keep it. That was a $20 enhancement for me right there.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> Funny enough, I swapped to Amazon Pharmacy at the start of 2021 because my hometown pharmacy kept screwing up my orders. Since that time I have ALWAYS had 3 day delivery. I put in my order tonight, and it's showing Tuesday delivery.
> 
> I think there's a lot of resource shifting going on behind the scenes right now.


I just wanted to update this. It arrived today via UPS like always, 3 days.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I see UPS and Amazon vans in my neighborhood daily. Amazon typically meets the stated shipping times, with some items available same day. It was quite a bit messier before they integrated the shipping. UPS typically everything that was NOT ordered from Amazon. :lol: I've noticed Walmart and Target shipping quite a few items (via various methods) that were originally slated for pick-up or courier delivery.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just ordered two different small items on Amazon Prime and they are both stating 3-day delivery. I'm thinking about calling and fussing about the membership fee.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/amazon-cuts-100000-employees-workforce-single-quarter

This seems relevant.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

More and more of my orders recently get a "Running Late" status. Some finally make it, but most others never do.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ordered a bike lock for my son today and it is showing 2-day delivery. We'll if it "runs late".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Checking back in on this...

My wife has a Prime account for work and she noticed an anomaly in their quoted delivery dates when shipping stuff to our house. When our home address is selected as the 'deliver to' it shows most things we would expect to be Prime items are a week out. For example:

​
However, if you change the delivery location to her office (3 miles from our house) or even just our generic zip code it quotes 2-day Prime delivery for the same item:



​
I had her look at her order history and the last thing she had shipped to our house was ordered on Sunday, Aug 28. Amazon shipped it at 5p on Wednesday, Aug 31 and UPS delivered it 2 days later at 4p on Friday, Sept 2. So the shipping speed was on par, but it took Amazon 3 days to get the package out the door.

So for whatever reason I guess Amazon is no longer recognizing our home address as Prime eligible. Which is crazy because as I mentioned we previously never had any trouble getting most things in 2 days, and many items were showing up in 1 day. ardon:


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe your wife's office is just inside the edge of a prime delivery zone. Or maybe the Amazon driver who works your route quit within the last few weeks. Or maybe a glitch. I noticed that the first picture of yours says that it is Prime, but it does not have the yellow and blue Prime label by it like in the second and third pictures. It just says "& FREE Returns", which is odd.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Unfortunately we don't have "Amazon drivers". Everything is shipped UPS, FedEx, or USPS. And the office and house are just a few miles apart - like same mail carrier and UPS driver close. I don't think the issue is on the shipping carrier side. As I mentioned above the last item delivered to our house was in transit for two days, but it took a week to get here because three days elapsed between order placement and when Amazon turned it over to UPS.

For grins I just placed two orders for that charging brick pictured above from the same Amazon Prime account - one to the house and one to her office.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the logo is the key. The Prime logo will show up based on the address. Without the logo it is still being shipped for free, but not likely guaranteed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think the logo is the key. The Prime logo will show up based on the address. Without the logo it is still being shipped for free, but not likely guaranteed.


Oh I agree, but unfortunately there is no Prime logo for any items when I select my home address as the 'deliver to'. Everything I expect to be 2-day shipping shows a week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just added my next door neighbor's address to the Amazon address book. The same items show 2-day delivery to them and one week to me. I'm on a chat with Amazon customer service now to see if they can resolve this issue. It's almost like their system doesn't recognize my address as Prime eligible so it is defaulting to one week delivery.

Update: They transferred me to a live call. The rep said he escalated the issue to their logistics department and they are supposed to contact me. I probably won't hold my breath. 

Here is another example of an item that shows 2-day to my next door neighbor's address and one week to mine. Craziness.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow, that is odd, but it's good that you caught it.

In my experience, live Amazon customer support is actually pretty good - much better than you'd expect from a company of its size.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have a special needs daughter who uses the Amazon tablet, she is very rough on them and we need customer support regularly. Amazon has some of the best technical support I have ever experienced. So other than their slow prime shipping, they have been great.

BTW... the bike lock I mentioned above arrived in two days so the service is hit and miss here. Like @Ware, we don't have actual Amazon drivers. Almost all Amazon packages are delivered by USPS and sometimes UPS. My wife had a package that was out for delivery and got delayed but we had some serious flooding with multiple road closures so that is probably what happened. It arrived the following day.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> ...
> Update: They transferred me to a live call. The rep said he escalated the issue to their logistics department and they are supposed to contact me. I probably won't hold my breath.
> 
> ...


My experience has been the size of the words used in the explanation, and the size of the shaft they're about to give you, have a direct and linear relationship.

What I want to hear from customer service... "S***. My/our bad. Got it, all set now."


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Speaking of slow shipping times, as of today, all Amazon Prime merchandise seems to have a delivery date no earlier than January 4. That's about 16 days. I've never seen anything this bad before.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Phids said:


> Speaking of slow shipping times, as of today, all Amazon Prime merchandise seems to have a delivery date no earlier than January 4. That's about 16 days. I've never seen anything this bad before.


I was looking at some rugs today, and some had delivery before Christmas, guess it depends on the product.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Burnie said:


> I was looking at some rugs today, and some had delivery before Christmas, guess it depends on the product.


Now that you said that, I compared Amazon pages when I was not logged in (first image) and when I was logged in (second image), and they gave me two different delivery dates for products. The shipping times I see when not logged in are much faster. In fact, they also gave at least some price differences as well, such as in the first product shown. What in the world?

Not logged in:









When logged into my Amazon account:


----------

